# Wall-O-Tools



## sdbranam (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently completed this tool wall for all my hand tools. Mark Reed saw my posting on it elsewhere and suggested I post it here.



















You can see more detailed pictures and read about it at http://www.closegrain.com/2011/02/workshop-reorganization.html.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Great organization! I need to do the same thing. Get everything out of drawers and cabinets and more easily accessible when I need them. I don't have quite the collection of hand tools as you, but I'm getting there.
Great job and good design.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me welcome you to LJs, Steve. That is an impressive hand tool collection and this picture speaks volumes about your organizational skills.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats just what I need. My tools are currently hanging on a generic pegboard. The metals hooks chronically fall out as I hang/remove the tools. I then have to crawl under my workbench to find the hook. Makes my blood pressure skyrocket. That said, I will shamelessly copy your design at the soonest opportunity. Of course, my tool collection is roughly 25% of what you have, so its shouldn't take me too long


----------



## sdbranam (Mar 13, 2011)

Copy away, Tedstor! That's one of the reasons I wanted to get away from pegboard, plus I just didn't like the look of it. Then you can add more modular sections as you collection grows!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Steve. What an impressive display of organized tools. Thank you for sharing your pic with us. Paul


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent work…you did an great job. Do you use that saw on the far right for ripping plywood ?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know which I'm more impressed with…. the organization level or the tool collection!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know what I'd use that big saw for, but I'm positive I need one  This is computer wallpaper stuff, for sure. It's a pleasure to look at.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet Looking Collection !!!


----------



## skippyland (Jan 12, 2011)

You know, Steve, neat organizers like YOU should uhhhh could be arrested! Ha Ha. Great wall…better tools!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve you are a man after my own heart. Phenomenal organization work bud…. I am going to favorite this to come back and use as a reference in my future work for my shop…. Most definitely two thumbs up!

Welcome to Lumber Jocks… Glad you found us.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

niiiiiiceee !  
looking exstreemly good 
thank´s for sharing 
and welcome to L J enjoy and have fun

take care
Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great layout and nice collection of tools!


----------



## sdbranam (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!

I use the big saw for resawing green logs (even though it's a crosscut), as you can see here: http://www.closegrain.com/2010/03/processing-green-applewood.html.

The chisels make good sharpening practice!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

That was good seeing you use that crosscut saw on that log. Makes me not feel so bad about doing the same thing
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/natural-timbers/rip-sawing-an-old-log/
You had better luck securing your log…. maybe I need to plan for a monster leg vise like you have on my next bench.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the tip about using the timber saw to ripcuting 

Dennis


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm going to add your post to my favourites for ideas and inspiration. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've looked at your wall several times. I'm completely jealous.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

That is so cool. Great job and yes something to look back on for ideas.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Nirvana. What a Wonderful Wall O Woodworking Wonders!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Nice job--thanks


----------

